# Found Some Eggs



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

For some reason our power went out this afternoon. Didn't know why or how long it was going to last so I went up to the woodshed and brought the generator down to the house. I had to move the snowblower from in front of it and look what I found. Always wondered where the free-range hens were laying their eggs. Now I know.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess you can do the float test to see if they r good. 

Nice find.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Did you watch Jurassic Park? Maybe those aren't chicken's eggs.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I always view finding a stash of hidden eggs with a strange mix of joy and horror. Now I know where they are laying.... and Who is going to be brave enough to move them....
If I find a nest like this and I'm not desperate for eggs they get fed to the pigs. I can't stand the smell of rotten eggs, I think its from too many years of cleaning out incubators.....


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Back in the fall I found a clutch of eggs my neighbors hens laid in the corner of my property, unfortunately I found them with the lawnmower and they were not fresh!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My sons chickens at his dad are free range and its a chore that he and his cousins have every morning to look for clutches not in the nesting boxes. They found one in the wood shed, in a car being restored and their tent set up the day before to go camping the next night. 

They still haven't figured out how Gerty got in the car; had doors and windows closed.


----------



## simplymom (Feb 2, 2014)

It seems like every time I find their alternative laying spot they move it on me. LOL. It is always Easter egg hunting season around here 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------

